# What annoys you the most about people...



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you or when someone huffs when they pass you on a bike...No warning they are coming because the idiots don't have a bell. And I hate it when they are near enough riding up your legs!

Sorry, just thinking how rude some of our clients are (get them everyday) and it's hard to not kick them hard out of the door and to tell them to come back when they stop being so darn miserable and rude. I think I am the only one in the office who gets annoyed about this the most. I just can't stand bad manners.

Oh, and people who don't have bells on their bikes. Spend so much money on a bike and cannot afford a five pound bell.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Boadicea1 said:


> I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you or when someone huffs when they pass you on a bike...No warning they are coming because the idiots don't have a bell. And I hate it when they are near enough riding up your legs!
> 
> Sorry, just thinking how rude some of our clients are (get them everyday) and it's hard to not kick them hard out of the door and to tell them to come back when they stop being so darn miserable and rude. I think I am the only one in the office who gets annoyed about this the most. I just can't stand bad manners.
> 
> Oh, and people who don't have bells on their bikes. *Spend so much money on a bike and cannot afford a five pound bell*.


Or lights it seems, saw one the other night on the A47, not even sure they should have been there at all, let alone at night with no lights. Deathwish much!

We get a lot of cyclists here, I'd say 90% of them are extremely rude. If they don't say thankyou when I go to the effort of getting the dogs out of their way on footpaths I shout a cheery 'you're welcome'


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

People who get in the right lane on busy roundabout's then cut you up because they want to go straight across.... :mad5:

Then we have the 40 MPH person.... 40MPH in a 60, and 40 MPH in a 30....


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Their arrogance, rudeness, ability to believe they are better than any living creature on this planet, their ability to be cruel to any species and not give a toss about it. Their ability to think that there will be no consequences of their actions.

Then we have the other type, their kindness, their understanding of others, their ability to love, care and cherish every species on this planet and care deeply for all living creatures, big or small.

Then those that continually steal £5.00 bells off push-bikes....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Or lights it seems, saw one the other night on the A47, not even sure they should have been there at all, let alone at night with no lights. Deathwish much!
> 
> We get a lot of cyclists here, I'd say 90% of them are extremely rude. If they don't say thankyou when I go to the effort of getting the dogs out of their way on footpaths I shout a cheery 'you're welcome'


It infuriates me. The other day I was walking down the river pathway and a cyclist was trying to get round us. Wasn't even aware until I heard him growl and grumble...Sister just shouted 'Get a f**** bell then'

Lol.

I get annoyed when I help clients at work with sending application forms online, writing up CV's for them and helping with jobsearch, etc. It's my job, yes, but I deserve a bloody thank you. It's the same when we give them petty cash. Snatch it off me and count it right in front of me as if I'm going to give them the wrong amount. Cheeky gits.

Love the whole 'You're welcome' thing. Usually shuts them right up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

8tansox said:


> Their arrogance, rudeness, ability to believe they are better than any living creature on this planet, their ability to be cruel to any species and not give a toss about it. Their ability to think that there will be no consequences of their actions.
> 
> Then we have the other type, their kindness, their understanding of others, their ability to love, care and cherish every species on this planet and care deeply for all living creatures, big or small.
> 
> Then those that continually steal £5.00 bells off push-bikes....


Well, I'm lucky as I've never met a person with narcissism before. Whew.

Lol, these people will take anything, won't they?


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Or lights it seems, saw one the other night on the A47, not even sure they should have been there at all, let alone at night with no lights. Deathwish much!


I actually hit a cyclist with my car a couple of years back. No lights, wearing all black at 7PM in November like ******* Batman, and I'm the one at fault.

(I should mention at this point that I hit him no faster than 5MPH - apparently it was a couple of bruised ribs, which somehow led to a £4,000 personal injury claim.)


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Fair weather/snow walkers. They don't go out 95% of the year but when it is hot and sunny or it snows, suddenly they are out in their droves, lining every street corner and in all the usually quiet parks/woods/countryside. Your usually peaceful dog walks are now full of screaming children with sledges/bikes/scooters, over protective parents who give you evils if you happen to walk within 100 yards of them, out of control dogs who only get walked when it is hot or snows, etc. 

Crap drivers. So many people apparently can't put their lights on when the visibility is terrible, don't know how to navigate roundabouts, barge though when it is your right of way, don't know of to indicate and drive 20mph in a 60mph zone. Oh, and people in flash cars who keep their fog lights on at all times....no one cares about your top of the range Mercedes, show off!

A-hole's who feel the need to shout AS LOUD AS PHYSICALLY POSSIBLE on their way back from a night out down residential roads in the middle of the night. Thank you, morons, for waking up the entire street; some of us actually have to get up at a reasonable time in the morning.

People who sit either next to, in front of you or behind you in an empty cinema and then precede to much popcorn, slurp icecream and giggle. Go away!!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

As cyclists, me and my boyfriend go out of our way to avoid being near people, we pass wide and loud , we're always polite, dog walkers always get thanked for putting their dogs on a lead, we don't take stupid risks in traffic (I'm always painfully aware that the majority of motorists are swearing and moaning about us), and we stick to the proper side of cycle tracks, if a sign says 'cyclists dismount' we do. 
Visibility wise we look like a pack of highlighter pens, and we have many lights.
We are the minority! 

Though I do agree there are some incredible rude and obnoxious cyclists  in fact, on Saturday we nearly ended up being pushed off a foot bridge by some old git who was cycling across it.

My main issues are supermarkets after 9am, fair weather people, and people and their refusal to indicate!


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

People with bad manners annoy me also. I hear so many people say that young people today have no manners, I'm 22 and my mum brought me up to have good manners. Something that particularly annoys me is when I'm food shopping and instead of saying "Excuse me" people just shove their way past you or ram their trolley into you. Does it really take that much effort to say "excuse me"?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Tamsin W said:


> I actually hit a cyclist with my car a couple of years back. No lights, wearing all black at 7PM in November like ******* Batman, and I'm the one at fault.
> 
> (I should mention at this point that I hit him no faster than 5MPH - apparently it was a couple of bruised ribs, which somehow led to a £4,000 personal injury claim.)


That's what annoys me too! Some cyclists have no respect for others and aren't considerate for others. I don't like when that happens as it's not fair on the drivers.

I don't ride my bike anymore but I had a bell and lights on it...I never did use it much at night though.


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

People with no manners are a bug bear of mine too.

I very nearly got myself into a spot of bother in a night club in London a while back.

Went to the toilet, they had the usual nice lady sitting in there with perfume, sweets, handing out paper towels etc.

Lady hands me a paper towel to dry my hands, I say 'thank you'. Next lady takes her paper towel, doesn't say thank you. I pipe up with 'thank you?' to her and get the stare of death followed by 'I know her'. I then said 'even more reason to say thank you'. 

I'd had a few drinks and am only 5 foot tall. The lady I was talking to was rather larger than me, so I made a hasty exit  after realising what I was about to get myself involved in.

MIDDLE LANERS, they are THE worst!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

EmzieAngel said:


> People with bad manners annoy me also. I hear so many people say that young people today have no manners, I'm 22 and my mum brought me up to have good manners. Something that particularly annoys me is when I'm food shopping and instead of saying "Excuse me" people just shove their way past you or ram their trolley into you. Does it really take that much effort to say "excuse me"?


Don't get me into the whole supermarket thing either. Urgh...

You know, I think if each person was to write a list on what annoyed them it would touch the floor but most things that can annoy me I can overlook (With a lot of us I expect) Just bad manners and those rude cyclists get to me the most.

Oh, and gossiping. I can't stand that. I don't care if this person is wearing an ugly dress or likes the Spice Girls. That's their choice, their life. Why women (Because it is mainly women who gossip the most) can talk about someone for a full hour and enjoy it baffles me. We all moan about people but, god, I can't like that.

The girls are like it in the office. I just ignore it because I always think I should look at myself first and my faults before criticising someone else like that.

Oh, and it's not just young people who are rude. Most the clients here who are rude are adults.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

CKins said:


> People with no manners are a bug bear of mine too.
> 
> I very nearly got myself into a spot of bother in a night club in London a while back.
> 
> ...


I never understand why people give death looks. I can walk through town and I'll past someone giving me the filthiest look that I am genuinely scared they're going to jump one on me and punch the heck out of me. Stupid people. It's not good for people to be scared of you and I don't understand why some people like it like that. Giving dirty looks reminds me of being primary school.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Fair weather/snow walkers. They don't go out 95% of the year but when it is hot and sunny or it snows, suddenly they are out in their droves, lining every street corner and in all the usually quiet parks/woods/countryside. Your usually peaceful dog walks are now full of screaming children with sledges/bikes/scooters, over protective parents who give you evils if you happen to walk within 100 yards of them, out of control dogs who only get walked when it is hot or snows, etc.
> 
> Crap drivers. So many people apparently can't put their lights on when the visibility is terrible, don't know how to navigate roundabouts, barge though when it is your right of way, don't know of to indicate and drive 20mph in a 60mph zone. Oh, and people in flash cars who keep their fog lights on at all times....no one cares about your top of the range Mercedes, show off!
> 
> ...


I get the whole cinema thing....A little...If someone is laughing at something in the movie, fine. If people are talking constantly and giggling that would become annoying but I won't get annoyed if someone is eating. If it would annoy me that much I wouldn't go to the cinema.

I think people have the right to walk where they please outside in any weather. Why would that annoy you? I get the dog thing though. Nothing worse than having a dog let loose on a leash if it's not fully trained. Wouldn't care if it jumped up on me but maybe not so nice for a little one.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> I get the whole cinema thing....A little...If someone is laughing at something in the movie, fine. If people are talking constantly and giggling that would become annoying but I won't get annoyed if someone is eating. If it would annoy me that much I wouldn't go to the cinema.
> 
> I think people have the right to walk where they please outside in any weather. Why would that annoy you? I get the dog thing though. Nothing worse than having a dog let loose on a leash if it's not fully trained. Wouldn't care if it jumped up on me but maybe not so nice for a little one.


I know people can walk where they want. My dislike of it is purely for selfish reasons. I like my quiet walks and most of the time they are....except when it snows or when it is hot. Selfishly, I would rather they all buggered off so I can have my quiet walks back; they are anything but relaxing with swarms of people milling about. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I know people can walk where they want. My dislike of it is purely for selfish reasons. I like my quiet walks and most of the time they are....except when it snows or when it is hot. Selfishly, I would rather they all buggered off so I can have my quiet walks back; they are anything but relaxing with swarms of people milling about. :thumbsup:


Lol, fair enough.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you.
> 
> Been trying to bite my tongue with this one sorry but me or cc didnt get a single thankyou for the help we gave you other day.We really tried to be there for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Boadicea1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you.
> ...


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

CKins said:


> MIDDLE LANERS, they are THE worst!


Christ, I forgot about them.

In a similar vein, the people who drive at 60mph in the left hand lane (which is fine in its own right), so you overtake them. They then glance over, decide it is somehow offensive to be overtaken by a tiny woman in a tiny woman's car, re-overtake you, and then drop straight back to 60mph. REPEAT UNTIL THE END OF TIME.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Boadicea1 said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you.
> ...


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

People who have no manners, just push in, 'please' or 'thank you' does not belong in their vocabulary - young or old 
People who interrupt you because whatever they have to say is so much more important - I just tell them to shut their piehole until I've finished and because I'VE has the audacity to say that to them, they just stand their with their mouths puckered like a cat's or dog's bum!!

rrr:rrr:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> People who have no manners, just push in, 'please' or 'thank you' does not belong in their vocabulary - young or old
> People who interrupt you because whatever they have to say is so much more important - I just tell them to shut their piehole until I've finished and because I'VE has the audacity to say that to them, they just stand their with their mouths puckered like a cat's or dog's bum!!
> 
> rrr:rrr:


Haha, this one made me laugh. Good for you. :thumbsup:

I can interrupt people but this is because I get excited that I am being pulled into a conversation, lol. Sadly, people don't like talking to me much because I am weird.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you, come on...
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > I will be sticking around (I'm not putting up with the flack anymore) and will be seeking your advice and support if you still wish to give it. I'll just remember you folks who have (Despite the opinions you may have)* still gone out of your way to help me and my girl and I will be thankful for that for a longtime. *
> ...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

if you mean what annoys me MOST about people its most probably the atrocities we commit against each other, wildlife and the planet in general usually in pursuit of money but often also in the name of religion.

If you mean whats one of the many things that slightly irritates me about people, then the first thing that springs to mind would be people who walk incredibly slowly but insist on staying smack bang in the middle of the pavement so that you have to go on the road to get past them. Fine walk as slow as want but pick a side of the pavement please


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> Haha, this one made me laugh. Good for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can interrupt people but this is because I get excited that I am being pulled into a conversation, lol. Sadly, people don't like talking to me much because I am weird.


My MIL is very good at interrupting people - I remember one time I had PMT and not in a good frame of mind anyway but I was talking to my daughter about something important and my MIL just butts in with something so irrelevent and random that before I could stop myself, told her to shut her pie hole and wait until I'd finished!! Had to explain to my daughter afterwards that Mummy should not have said that but it is very rude to interrupt just like that 

MIL didn't speak to me again for a few days!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Boadicea1 said:
> 
> 
> > Must av missed it sorry it was just how i was feeling,not just me.
> ...


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll try to keep the list short but don't hold your breath.....

Drivers who don't indicate.
Expensive car drivers who think they also bought the rights to the whole road.
Drivers who cut you up.
Drivers who use the left hand lane to go right at a roundabout just to jump the queue in the correct lane.
Drivers who try to burn you up at the traffic lights.
Drivers who drive right up your bumper and then flash you to move because you're not doing 100mph.

Cyclists who whoosh past you with no warning and nearly knock you off your feet.
Cyclists who ride on the pavements when NOT on a busy road.
Cyclists going the wrong way up a one-way street.
Cyclists going the wrong way, up a one way street, on the pavement and nearly killing me as I step out my front door.
Cyclists who don't speak English and therefore don't understand the curses I rain down upon them when they nearly kill me!!
Cyclists who just pull out in front of you and then give you the finger when you parp your horn at them!

Old people who have forgotten the words 'Please' and 'Thank you'.
Young people who have never learned the words 'Please' and 'Thank you'.
People in the middle who are too damn lazy & inconsiderate to use the words 'Please' and 'Thank you'.

Parents who don't bother to 'parent' and let their children run riot & scream loudly in public places (parks & playgrounds excluded obviously).

People who don't clean up their dog muck.

Shop assistants who are too busy gossiping amongst themselves to actually serve you properly. And then give YOU dirty looks for interuppting them!!!!

Folks who think they have a right to tell you how much they REALLY hate cats despite knowing you have some.

People who are cruel to animals.

People with very low tolerance levels!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:



.


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'll try to keep the list short but don't hold your breath.....
> 
> Drivers who don't indicate.
> Expensive car drivers who think they also bought the rights to the whole road.
> ...


Blimey - call that short?! 

But you are so-o- right on every point!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Boadicea1 said:
> 
> 
> > :eek6: who me :blushing:
> ...


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

car drivers having no consideration for cyclistspeople who think cyclists shouldn`t be on the road
cars that park in the cycle lanes don`t get booked
cycle lanes full of glass/rubbish so when you don`t ride in them as its dangerous car drivers get arsey
people who drive at 50miles an hour through the 30 speed limit part of the flat lode so crossing is a hazard
cyclists without lights
people driving to top of carn brea and leaving bottles etc etc
car drivers


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

JTHolt said:


> My MIL is very good at interrupting people - I remember one time I had PMT and not in a good frame of mind anyway but I was talking to my daughter about something important and my MIL just butts in with something so irrelevent and random that before I could stop myself, told her to shut her pie hole and wait until I'd finished!! Had to explain to my daughter afterwards that Mummy should not have said that but it is very rude to interrupt just like that
> 
> MIL didn't speak to me again for a few days!! :thumbsup:


Ha! Remind me never to interrupt you then.

I'm just a sad person nobody likes to speak and listen to so I kind of jump at the chance to be heard sometimes. It just feels nice being included in a conversation and that people genuinely want to hear what you have to say...Other times I can be very anti=social.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > Of course you. CC as well (If she is still speaking to me. ) and all of you who had been sticking around on the thread. I was thankful for all of you who had gone out of your way to help me despite all the crap that has been going on on this forum lately.
> ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > I meant everyone and I know credit is due to you and CC the most. I'm sorry I haven't PM you guys or anything. I am really thankful for all your help. I know if I hadn't of created Fidget thread I would have panicked all the way with her and would have most likely been stressing to the Vet instead, lol.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'll try to keep the list short but don't hold your breath.....
> 
> Drivers who don't indicate.
> Expensive car drivers who think they also bought the rights to the whole road.
> ...


Can you make it any longer MB. 

:lol:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Pics on page 13 http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/295628-were-off-13.html


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Can you make it any longer MB.
> 
> :lol:


Actually............... yes I could have!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> Ha! *Remind me never to interrupt you then*.
> 
> I'm just a sad person nobody likes to speak and listen to so I kind of jump at the chance to be heard sometimes. It just feels nice being included in a conversation and that people genuinely want to hear what you have to say...Other times I can be very anti=social.


Not a good idea if I am talking!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

MoggyBaby said:


> I'll try to keep the list short but don't hold your breath.....
> 
> Drivers who don't indicate.
> Expensive car drivers who think they also bought the rights to the whole road.
> ...


All of these.

I can't stand bikes on the road full stop to be honest with you. Especially when you have a whole group of bellends in lycra, riding in a group taking up the ENTIRE side of the road, making it impossible for you to pass.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

There's too many of them


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

People slopping their food around then talking and letting a bit of half eaten food spit out at me or worse land on my own food :skep: Meat breath.. fffs people floss that rotting flesh from ya gums......


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

People crunching crisps :incazzato:


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

rona said:


> There's too many of them


There must be one that really really really annoys the hell out of you!! Yeah - people like me trying to get you type one out!!!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> People crunching crisps :incazzato:


Oh I hate that too. I can eat them myself of course but the sound of other people munching away....urgh! the worst is when you are stuck somewhere (on the train etc) and you can't get away. That is why I have my headphones with me at all times anywhere I might encounter people.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

When I was a child I couldn't eat cereal with the rest of the family first thing in the morning because I couldn't bear the noise, so my twin sister and her bowl of crunchy nut would find me and crunch in my ear until I lost my mind :lol:

I still can't stand excess crunching, eating on the phone, spitting and the way my father in law pats my arse when he wants me to move out of the way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> People slopping their food around then talking and letting a bit of half eaten food spit out at me or worse land on my own food :skep: Meat breath.. fffs people floss that rotting flesh from ya gums......


Lol, some of these comments are getting funny.

I can't stand people who don't brush their teeth either. I love my teeth too much to neglect them.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

JTHolt said:


> There must be one that really really really annoys the hell out of you!! Yeah - people like me trying to get you type one out!!!


Nope....Can't be bothered to get wound up about people, not worth the effort.

I find most situations with humans quite amusing, but I do try to avoid them at all costs


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> > Thankyou Boadicea1 that means alot.
> >
> > Baking scales will do if they do grams.I use digital ones off ebay they are baking ones though.
> >
> ...


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

kinda suprised at all this hate for cyclists on the road yet no mention of tractors or caravans.. surely they are worse.. especially tractors!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

rona said:


> There's too many of them


Do tell?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Do tell?


Population


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Pics on page 13 http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/295628-were-off-13.html


I remember. Is it safe to say they are cute?

I love mummy Cat. What breed are they as I'm pretty sure my neighbour had one once. I also gave it a nickname smokey. Haha.


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

Addendum to the 'long list of cylist-themed complaints':

Cyclists who don't think that traffic lights apply to them.

SIT AND WAIT LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> we love bsh's said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, so just gently pop them on the scales and then just record their weight? Do you want me to post their weight on here for you to see? I presume you'll know if it's the right weight as I won't have a clue.
> ...


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

porps said:


> kinda suprised at all this hate for cyclists on the road yet no mention of tractors or caravans.. surely they are worse.. especially tractors!


Oh they irritate me too. Especially because most of the time, the only place you see them is down quiet country roads where of course it is extremely difficult to overtake. Especially when you drive a crap car with no power behind it, like mine!


----------



## Tamsin W (Sep 18, 2012)

porps said:


> kinda suprised at all this hate for cyclists on the road yet no mention of tractors or caravans.. surely they are worse.. especially tractors!


To be honest, most of the tractor drivers around here are incredibly considerate. They'll usually pull over at the first passing point they come to if you clearly don't have an overtaking opportunity.

Politeness personified.

Caravans though - I saw a guy with a caravan pulled over actually ON the M6 J34 roundabout once, READING A MAP. Jesus christ. Get a satnav.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

rona said:


> Population


Im prolly the only tool that looked on there wondering which bit you hated


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> I remember. Is it safe to say they are cute?
> 
> I love mummy Cat. What breed are they as I'm pretty sure my neighbour had one once. I also gave it a nickname smokey. Haha.


Its very safe to say they are cute  what kitten isnt 

They are british shorthairs.Hence the user name.:lol:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

My 15 yr old daughter annoys me, everything is my fault, the bus was late, my fault, her shoes hurt her, my fault, Her hair looking all frizzled because she bleached it too much, my fault 

Inconsiderate parkers annoy me.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Oh I hate that too. I can eat them myself of course but the sound of other people munching away....urgh! the worst is when you are stuck somewhere (on the train etc) and you can't get away. That is why I have my headphones with me at all times anywhere I might encounter people.


So true can eat them myself but anyone else makes my blood boil.My OH will walk in room with a pkt look at me then do a uturn back into the kitchen to eat them :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

moggybaby said:


> actually............... Yes i could have!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do it! Do it.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Litter bugs


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Aurelie said:


> When I was a child I couldn't eat cereal with the rest of the family first thing in the morning because I couldn't bear the noise, so my twin sister and her bowl of crunchy nut would find me and crunch in my ear until I lost my mind :lol:
> 
> I still can't stand excess crunching, eating on the phone, spitting and the way my father in law pats my arse when he wants me to move out of the way.


Lol with the last. Dirty man.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Just people who are rude, bitchy and completely self-absorbed. I can't abide drama queens either. 

Polite, friendly, pleasant people are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Litter bugs


and people that toss there **** out the window at traffic lights letting it blow near my tires in summer


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> So true can eat them myself but anyone else makes my blood boil.My OH will walk in room with a pkt look at me then do a uturn back into the kitchen to eat them :lol:


I usually have to leave the room if anyone is crunching anything too loudly, it makes my skin crawl. But bizarrely I can sit around a dinner table with people crunching and it doesn't phase me because I am crunching too? yes, I am a bit of a freak. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

westie~ma said:


> Litter bugs


It's more annoying when they throw something on the floor when there is a bin right next to them. Grrrrr....


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

jenniferx said:


> Just people who are rude, bitchy and completely self-absorbed. I can't abide drama queens either.
> 
> Polite, friendly, pleasant people are worth their weight in gold!


Darn right there.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

And dont fart in the vicinity of my breathing space or my food.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> and people that toss there **** out the window at traffic lights letting it blow near my tires in summer


I normally flick my Ciggy out the window. But it beats these people who throw rubbish out of their car. Seen people doing that. Quite dangerous actually when you think about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> And dont fart in the vicinity of my breathing space or my food.


Boyfriend does this all the time. Usually on my back when I'm asleep in bed though.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> I normally flick my Ciggy out the window. But it beats these people who throw rubbish out of their car. Seen people doing that. Quite dangerous actually when you think about it.


we have bushfires far to often here, cos of those ******s (literally) lol.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Boyfriend does this all the time. Usually on my back when I'm asleep in bed.


I'd dump him :thumbsup: :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

as i work in retail i come across a lot of ignorant people and of all ages , a lot of people say its younger people but in my 22 years experience it ranges from the very young to the oap's , other things that annoy me are people who spit in the street that's just ewwwwwwwwww

another is people with trolleys (shopping trolleys or push chairs) who think they own the bloody footpath (i don't mind if there's physically no room its the ones that hog the lot ) i had a old lady ram me the other week in the supermarket,no sorry nothing


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

labradrk said:


> I usually have to leave the room if anyone is crunching anything too loudly, it makes my skin crawl. But bizarrely I can sit around a dinner table with people crunching and it doesn't phase me because I am crunching too? yes, I am a bit of a freak. :lol:


Dont worry im a freak too :lol:


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> and people that toss there **** out the window at traffic lights letting it blow near my tires in summer


Ooooo dangerous where you are 



Boadicea1 said:


> It's more annoying when they throw something on the floor when there is a bin right next to them. Grrrrr....


I've told someone off before now 



Boadicea1 said:


> I normally flick my Ciggy out the window. But it beats these people who throw rubbish out of their car. Seen people doing that. Quite dangerous actually when you think about it.


Litter is litter "tut tut tut" :lol:

Spitting in public :eek6: grief that annoys me


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> Dont worry im a freak too :lol:


yeah....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

westie~ma said:


> Spitting in public :eek6: grief that annoys me


Me to, bush pigs they are.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> I normally flick my Ciggy out the window. *But it beats these people who throw rubbish out of their car.* Seen people doing that. Quite dangerous actually when you think about it.


How? It's still litter


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> as i work in retail i come across a lot of ignorant people and of all ages , a lot of people say its younger people but in my 22 years experience it ranges from the very young to the oap's , other things that annoy me are people who spit in the street that's just ewwwwwwwwww
> 
> another is people with trolleys (shopping trolleys or push chairs) who think they own the bloody footpath (i don't mind if there's physically no room its the ones that hog the lot ) i had a old lady ram me the other week in the supermarket,no sorry nothing


Smudgie, with you on the spitting thing

I was in town a while back walking through a shop and this older gent just stepped in front of me deliberately body blocked me :eek6: me being me tutted and walked around him, he tutted back at me so as I was walking away from him I scratched the back of my head with my two fingers in a v sign, childish I know but I wasn't going to let him get away with his initial rudeness


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

myshkin said:


> How? It's still litter


and flammable ..............


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> I know this is yet again a random thread but I've been thinking lately how rude people are. It just annoys me to hell when people don't know how to say please and thank you or when someone huffs when they pass you on a bike...No warning they are coming because the idiots don't have a bell. And I hate it when they are near enough riding up your legs!
> 
> Sorry, just thinking how rude some of our clients are (get them everyday) and it's hard to not kick them hard out of the door and to tell them to come back when they stop being so darn miserable and rude. I think I am the only one in the office who gets annoyed about this the most. I just can't stand bad manners.
> 
> Oh, and people who don't have bells on their bikes. Spend so much money on a bike and cannot afford a five pound bell.


I have a bell on my bike but I hardly ever use it......
Over here (Holland) people tend to ignore a bell, so I usually give a shout, preferably something silly like: 'Warning, speeding bike', or 'stampeding elephant passing'.... With elderly people I simply call: 'excuse please.....'

Works much better than any bell...


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Haha, this one made me laugh. Good for you. :thumbsup:
> 
> I can interrupt people but this is because I get excited that I am being pulled into a conversation, lol. Sadly, people don't like talking to me much because I am weird.


What makes you say that?
What do people find weird about you?
You may be different, but why should that make you weird?

If people tell me I am weird, I say: Of course I am. Being normal is far too boring.....


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> kinda suprised at all this hate for cyclists on the road yet no mention of tractors or caravans.. surely they are worse.. especially tractors!


I have no problem with cyclists per se - I am one myself in the summer. It's the ones with no manners, who break every rule in the Highway Code and are abusive if you pull them up that I loathe.

If I were to drive my car the way some cyclists ride their bikes, I would have lost my license years ago and probably killed a few people into the bargain!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Jiskefet said:


> What makes you say that?
> What do people find weird about you?
> You may be different, but why should that make you weird?
> 
> If people tell me I am weird, I say: Of course I am. Being normal is far too boring.....


Damn right J. I like being weird though and I say that too. Sometimes people expect you to follow the herd and be the same. Meh, too boring for me. I am the lone (Sp?) sheep.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> How? It's still litter


So it is. We all litter though, don't we? Where does our rubbish go I wonder.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> What makes you say that?
> What do people find weird about you?
> You may be different, but why should that make you weird?
> 
> *If people tell me I am weird, I say: Of course I am. Being normal is far too boring.....*


















.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> .


Good one MB.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

My biggest annoyance are people that interrupt when I am speaking and talk all over me. My mother-in-law does it and it makes me want to slap her 

She'll ask how my holiday went so I'll start telling her a funny story about something that happened and then she'll cut in and start talking about something totally irrelevant before I'd got the the climax of the story.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> My biggest annoyance are people that interrupt when I am speaking and talk all over me. My mother-in-law does it and it makes me want to slap her
> 
> She'll ask how my holiday went so I'll start telling her a funny story about something that happened and then she'll cut in and start talking about something totally irrelevant before I'd got the the climax of the story.


Is your MIL my IWC coz she does this ALL the time!!!!! 

Irritating doesn't even start to cover it.........


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> Is your MIL my IWC coz she does this ALL the time!!!!!
> 
> Irritating doesn't even start to cover it.........


It seriously makes my blood boil!! :devil::cursing::mad2:


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

to be fair some people need to get to the point quicker when theyre telling a story or at least recognise when their 'audience' is losing interest or no longer listening.. Not saying this necessarily applies to you but thats actually one of my pet hates- people who can go on and on and on wether anyone is still listening to them or not...

my old flatmate was a bugger for it, but i learned to pretty much block it out and just look up every 10mins or so to say "really?" before going back to whatever it was i was doing


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> So it is. We all litter though, don't we? Where does our rubbish go I wonder.


Nooooo! 

No we don't all litter, some of us even pick up other people's litter on our walks to keep our surroundings free of litter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

porps said:


> to be fair some people need to get to the point quicker when theyre telling a story or at least recognise when their 'audience' is losing interest or no longer listening.. Not saying this necessarily applies to you but thats actually one of my pet hates- people who can go on and on and on wether anyone is still listening to them or not...
> 
> my old flatmate was a bugger for it, but i learned to pretty much block it out and just look up every 10mins or so to say "really?" before going back to whatever it was i was doing


Sorry, who is this directed at? Just confused...


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> Nooooo!
> 
> No we don't all litter, some of us even pick up other people's litter on our walks to keep our surroundings free of litter.


Noooo....

I never throw my rubbish on the floor and I am continuously picking rubbish up in the block of flats garden that has swept in from the road

I meant we all litter as our rubbish is dumped into this earth.

I try to recycle as much as I can...

I'm just naughty throwing cigs on the floor when I'm smoking outside. They go in the earth either way though.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Sorry, who is this directed at? Just confused...


/sigh 
its not DIRECTED at anyone really, save perhaps my ex flatmate who thankfully is pretty unlikely to ever read it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

porps said:


> /sigh
> its not DIRECTED at anyone really, save perhaps my ex flatmate who thankfully is pretty unlikely to ever read it.


Sorry it was just random so thought it was.

What's with the sigh. :/


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Noooo....
> 
> I never throw my rubbish on the floor and I am continuously picking rubbish up in the block of flats garden that has swept in from the road
> 
> ...


:laugh:

You do drop litter on the floor - your cig ends.
That really is a feeble justification for it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> :laugh:
> 
> You do drop litter on the floor - your cig ends.
> That really is a feeble justification for it.


Okay, I am a litter person.

There...

But you also put waste into the earth.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

porps said:


> to be fair some people need to get to the point quicker when theyre telling a story or at least recognise when their 'audience' is losing interest or no longer listening.. Not saying this necessarily applies to you but thats actually one of my pet hates- people who can go on and on and on wether anyone is still listening to them or not...
> 
> my old flatmate was a bugger for it, but i learned to pretty much block it out and just look up every 10mins or so to say "really?" before going back to whatever it was i was doing


My mother in law does it about 10 seconds into the conversation. So annoying!! Its not as if I go on and on and on. Heck I know some people that do that and you just daren't ask them any questions cos you know that they will most likely put a glass eye to sleep.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Okay, I am a litter person.
> 
> There...
> 
> But you also put waste into the earth.


And this proves....? I wouldn't say you are weird, but you _are_ kind of frustrating to talk to.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

porps said:


> to be fair some people need to get to the point quicker when theyre telling a story or at least recognise when their 'audience' is losing interest or no longer listening.. Not saying this necessarily applies to you but thats actually one of my pet hates- people who can go on and on and on wether anyone is still listening to them or not...
> 
> my old flatmate was a bugger for it, but i learned to pretty much block it out and just look up every 10mins or so to say "really?" before going back to whatever it was i was doing


With the IWC you don't even get a chance to get to the point.... 

Typical convo in our office:

Me: Did you watch programme X on tv last night?
IWC: No.
Me: I wasn't sure if I would like it or not from the trailers but...
IWC: Yes, I saw the trailers and wasn't sure myself. I thought about watching it but didn't have time. I then thought about recording it but didn't know when I would get to watch it. I just don't have the time these days and I'm so tired when I get home that I often fall asleep in the chair. Daughter got me box set of programme Y because I didn't see it on tv at the time and I haven't had a chance to even open it up..............

_
10 mins later...._

And then when I got in from my fit club I thought I might have a chance to watch it then but then my sister phoned and we were talking for ages...

_5 mins later..._

*Dear forum members,

Todays IWC antics are.........* 

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

^^^^^ Totally!!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

false people...who go behind your back ..but do not dare to speak to you if there is a problem...


and you can talk me to death ..i do not mind...(that if you manage to get in edge ways...):lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

myshkin said:


> And this proves....? I wouldn't say you are weird, but you _are_ kind of frustrating to talk to.


Okay, don't speak to me then.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Sorry it was just random so thought it was.
> 
> What's with the sigh. :/


i'm not quite sure, sorry for that :thumbsup:



MoggyBaby said:


> With the IWC you don't even get a chance to get to the point....
> 
> Typical convo in our office:
> 
> ...


lol that would drive me crazy... aah i see... its all starting to make sense now :lol:

except one thing... what does IWC stand for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

lol that would drive me crazy... aah i see... its all starting to make sense now :lol:

except one thing... what does IWC stand for?[/QUOTE]

I hate all these slang words. I cannot keep up.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

IWC = Irritating Work Colleague

The bane of my life but apparantly provides much amusement for the other forum members when I share the trials and tribulations I have with her.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Your sig makes me laff too!


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

MoggyBaby said:


> IWC = Irritating Work Colleague
> 
> The bane of my life but apparantly provides much amusement for the other forum members when I share the trials and tribulations I have with her.


ah i see. Actually i've seen it explained before, but my memory is pretty bad, i'll probably forget again by tommorow too


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Boadicea1 said:


> Sorry, who is this directed at? Just confused...


Just a general rant.......


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

For the past few months I have been working for the NHS, I am amazed and appalled at the amount of rude abusive behaviour we are expected to take while trying to do an honest days work.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Bloody call centre people you can't understand a word of Note to AOHell, when I'm incandescent with rage because my internet has gone off _again_ due to your sh!te service, getting some tosspot who can't understand a word I'm saying and vice versa whilst trying to read out a bunch of technical IT terms and numbers twenty digits long is hardly going to calm my rapidly rising blood pressure. Get some phone workers who can SPEAK AND BE UNDERSTOOD PROPERLY!!!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

People who whinge on about their problems that aren't real problems , if only they took a step back.

People who have nae sense of humour

People who get enraged too easily about trivial things


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Motorists who think a give way line means "go fast to beat the oncoming traffic" 

At the Petrol Station, if I'm at the back pump about to finish filling up, the car in front of me has gone, someone gets in the pump in front and parked so badly I can't pass  I had a major rant at some stupid woman a few months ago, and I'm not normally a confrontational person at all! 

People who can't say "please" and "thank you"

People who can't differentiate between "there/their" "was/where" "you're/your" then wonder why our children have poor literacy and communication skills.

People who say "you're a teacher, ok is that because of the holidays?" Arghhhhhhhh!

I'm sure there are more, but my blood pressure is rising


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

The thing that annoys me most about people is that they're too busy minding everyone else's business instead of their own!:sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Zaros said:


> The thing that annoys me most about people is that they're too busy minding everyone else's business instead of their own!:sad:


People are just nosy.


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> People are just nosy.


Just taking a friendly interest


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ignorant self obsessed rude people.. I work in a supermarket.. Ive lost count of how many times I have been rammed with a trolly.. had my feet ran over and only today A woman nearly bummed my head when I was sat on the floor checking stuff.. minding my own business .. I was quite clear to see.. but she still tried to squat with trolley to get passed me.. 

The other day some woman ran over my feet.. I said ouch she looked at me as if it was my fault.. I said I wouldn't mind my feet are only size 3.. another woman watching in shock said.. Size 2 now love.. LOL

They have a whole aisle and they still try to squeeze past me and my cart.. lol

And today to top it all an actual punch up in there with customers over the bumping into each other.. SECURITY!!!!

Shocking.. :mad


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Thought of something else that gets my goat quite significantly- people who litter or fly tip- its unsightly, lazy, polluting & potentially dangerous to wildlife.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Okay, I am a litter person.
> 
> There...
> 
> But you also put waste into the earth.


Yes, but disposed of in the correct way, not flicked from a car window  If we all had that mindset you'd see all sorts of rubbish being flicked from car windows and dumped anywhere.

Majority of my waste gets recycled.... So I only trash what I have too.

I too am irritated by people who talk over me. I don't have a lot to say at the best of times lol. My work colleague does this, but I do find it easier just to listen and dip in occasionally.

People who will whinge about having no money when they are standing there with a *** in hand.

Bad drivers.
Rudeness.
Attention seekers ( Eek! if ya say your ugly, your ugly, I ain't going to argue to try and feed that ego )

But my pet hates change depending on the time of the month, so in a few days it will be completely different lol


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Rude people, people who don't say thank you or even please. It's COSTS NOTHING PEOPLE.

Also I'm British and my fiance is from Hong Kong (they speak mainly Cantonese, English with some Madarin and Punjabi over there) but was brought up in England since he was 4, his entire family speak English fluently, but whenever I go around for dinner they speak to each other in Cantonese. I've tried to learn a bit, but it's like they're whispering to each other; my OH hates it too and replies to them in English and makes a point of conversing with me in English. I hate it, the least they could do is appreciate that I can't join in on the conversation, they're alienating me by doing it.

Rant over


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

momentofmadness said:


> Ignorant self obsessed rude people.. I work in a supermarket.. Ive lost count of how many times I have been rammed with a trolly.. had my feet ran over and only today A woman nearly bummed my head when I was sat on the floor checking stuff.. minding my own business .. I was quite clear to see.. but she still tried to squat with trolley to get passed me..
> 
> The other day some woman ran over my feet.. I said ouch she looked at me as if it was my fault.. I said I wouldn't mind my feet are only size 3.. another woman watching in shock said.. Size 2 now love.. LOL
> 
> ...


My gosh, I'm shopping in your asda from now on!


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Can't stand liars, the ones who are no good at it and actually think that you are stupid enough to believe their lies I take pleasure in setting them straight.
Rude people, 
I love me who do you love type
Men who think that all women are stupid, and women that pretend they are to get attention
Queue jumpers of any age
Know it alls


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

skip said:


> Can't stand liars, the ones who are no good at it and actually think that you are stupid enough to believe their lies I take pleasure in setting them straight.
> Rude people,
> I love me who do you love type
> Men who think that all women are stupid, and women that pretend they are to get attention
> ...


gosh!!...is there any one still :lol:standing...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> gosh!!...is there any one still :lol:standing...:lol::lol::lol:


I've had a good day can you tell


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

missRV said:


> My gosh, I'm shopping in your asda from now on!


lol by the time I got to the aisle after requesting security be called some woman was already on her phone saying its like Jeremy kyle in here.. lol xx


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

momentofmadness said:


> lol by the time I got to the aisle after requesting security be called some woman was already on her phone saying its like Jeremy kyle in here.. lol xx


Do you work for ASDA? every time I go there, there is a punch up in the car park or the supermarket itself. :lol:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I hate two-faced people. Don't be nice to my face then slag me off behind my back 

I can't stand people that only want you in their life for what they can get from you.

I really dislike people that don't indicate, drive too slow/fast, or think that 'Keep Clear' means 'Give Way' - I dislike other road users in general really :lol:

I hate liars.

Can you tell I have had a really [email protected] month? :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

labradrk said:


> Do you work for *ASDA*? every time I go there, there is a punch up in the car park or the supermarket itself. :lol:


hahah I didn't say that... x


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Most of whats gone before - except cyclists who ride in a group or side by side. I used to think the same but changed my mind about them. They do it because it's safer, if they force you into the other side of the road you have to over take like you would a car, when there is sufficient time and visibility and you don't try to squeeze past. 
My boss went to funeral of a guy who was cycling. Someone tried to squeeze past, clipped his tyre and they said his broken neck probably killed him before he hit the floor. Now I fully get why they do it. 

On that depressing note, As I said, I agree with most of before - mainly manners as 'they cost nothing', rank spitting, people who are rude to servers/cashiers/emergency services.

People who go throught life like a rhino - just ramming their way through. I do use, 'Sorry, I didn't mean FOR YOU TO BARGE INTO ME!' -they never expect the louder last part and so far they either look sheepish or apologise - it's only a matter of time before one day it kicks off lol  

And people who, despite eleventy eight posters and it's on the ticket and the booking pages, fail to grasp what One item of hand baggage means. As in, it means one bag. Not, your hand bag, your lap top bag and a bag of all the shite you bought in duty free plus your one bag!! Argh!


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

In Sheffield we have speed bumps (inappropriately named 'cushions') which do not stretch right across the road but have two gaps in between, so there are 3 bumps with two gaps, if you get my meaning.

First annoyance is that vehicles more likely to speed, ie big cars/4 wheel drives are able to straddle these easily, and aren't prevented from speeding at all. My little nonspeeding Corsa can't avoid them completely as the wheels aren't far enough apart and I get bumped around. 

Second annoyance is that when a car is parked by a speed cushion and another car is overtaking it they always pull out so they straddle the middle bump, forcing the person coming in the other direction to go over the top of their bump and get bumped around again. 

Thank God I don't drive a Reliant Robin!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jansheff said:


> In Sheffield we have speed bumps (inappropriately named 'cushions') which do not stretch right across the road but have two gaps in between, so there are 3 bumps with two gaps, if you get my meaning.
> 
> First annoyance is that vehicles more likely to speed, ie big cars/4 wheel drives are able to straddle these easily, and aren't prevented from speeding at all. My little nonspeeding Corsa can't avoid them completely as the wheels aren't far enough apart and I get bumped around.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Noooo....
> 
> I never throw my rubbish on the floor and I am continuously picking rubbish up in the block of flats garden that has swept in from the road
> 
> ...


:nonod:



> Filters: how long do they take to break down
> Estimates on the biodegradability of cigarette butts are hugely varied. Some organisations state they take up to 15 years to break down, while research by the filter manufactures themselves find that cigarette butts take the following length of time to biodegrade:
> 1-2 months in aerobic (with air) conditions
> 6-9 months in anaerobic (without air) conditions
> ...


is all...... :hand:  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> :nonod:
> 
> is all...... :hand:  :wink:


Are we still going on about this?

So, now we're onto all the crap in the air... There is more of that from factories, let's not forget cars than there is from smoke from a cigarette.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Too many things to list really 

Then I probably annoy the hell out of most people, so I weigh up all the things that annoy me most in people and offset that against all the things that annoy other people about me and agree all is even. Karma and all.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

have to be honest a few things irk me - not alot really irritates me to the point of fury as I just walk away ......................

.......................... HOWEVER we have a lovely hack which is about 8-10miles takes 2-3hrs, covers some lovely gallop tracks, and we have to cross the river a couple of times, I can suck up the fact of 2-3 times a year when the weather is good Ramblers and dog walkers and children clog up my gallops (just), but where we have to cross the river at Tilford we have the choice of a single track bridge, or there is a *BRIDLE* way through the river its self, as this is the safest point to cross (unless river levels are too high) and yarp you guessed it, it fills with children and familys playing in the river at this point, don't mind them playing but as we approach and shout 'HORSES' please either remove said children out of our way, or supervise them - don't shout at me that its your river and your children have the right to be there - erm nope, revenge is sweet though as Mambo has a tendency to sh!t in the water - you should see how quickly this clears the river pmsl x


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Boadicea1 said:


> Are we still going on about this?
> 
> So, now we're onto all the crap in the air... There is more of that from factories, let's not forget cars than there is from smoke from a cigarette.


Just accept people find it annoying  
Im a cyclist and have to accept people find us annoying. I do have lights, always say thanks when people get out of my way, although dont have a bell as people ignore them. Even though I use CYCLE PATHS people still give me tutts and humphs when i cycle past... but you know what, I cant afford £5 a day parking at the train station everyday, so I have little choice but to bike it!

I do find cig butts VERY annoying, i live nr a small vets and we ALWAYS have them left outside my front door! I have actually put a pot out there before in the hopes people would use it.. they dont, we just have to clean them up!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Young people who walk 4 abreast at a snail's pace in front of me... I am ALWAYS in a hurry...
Queue jumping (very popular in this country and you may end up dead if you complain )
Jostling me or coming to close to me (I have a HUGE interpersonal space )
Eating smelly food in an enclosed public space like a bus


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Since watching BBC Breakfast I have a new one - there was a guy in Rochdale who used to be an engineer and was made redundant and is now living on jobseekers and doing volunteering until he can get a new job. I like him so far....

Then they go on to say there are 1000 jobs advertised within a five mile radius of him, so even if it's only temporary, would he not consider warehouse work or something until an engineering post comes up?
Then he replied ' I'm NOT doing a job that's monotonous where I'll be bossed around by someone - no way'.

- and then I thought 'Good luck get _any _job if that's your work ethic - well done on broadcasting it to the whole nation too. D!ckh£@d!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Are we still going on about this?
> 
> So, now we're onto all the crap in the air... There is more of that from factories, let's not forget cars than there is from smoke from a cigarette.


If you dont like people posting a reply to something you said.. dont post ... Your recycle statement is why I posted some facts up for ya who the eff mentioned air? .... get over it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> If you dont like people posting a reply to something you said.. dont post ... Your recycle statement is why I posted some facts up for ya who the eff mentioned air? .... get over it.


Whoa....So now there is hostility on this post.

Geez, it appears nobody can say anything on this forum without this sort of thing happening.

I thought this was a light humoured discussion...

FYI, WL, I have not taken offense to your comments so why are you getting so angry....:/


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

What really annoys me is people pushing to get on the bus - I have always thought it common courtesy to let those on BEFORE me who have been there waiting BEFORE me - but some people are just so rude and despite the fact someone may have been waiting 15 mins and they have just arrived just push their way to the front -  really gets my goat!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Being hormonal at the moment the easiest and most simple answer is everything :mad5:

I feel awful about this one but I hate noisy eaters but by far the worse are my parents, my Mum when eating something crunchy or crisp make the most god awful noise ever and my Dad's jaw clicks really loudly but they both seem to be completely oblivious to it, I have had to leave the room before when they've been eating Roast Pork and Crackling as I have nearly been driven to murder 

Oh and the idiot drivers that have the audacity to beep their horns at me because shock horror I slow down to turn into my drive, sorry I live on a main road and you can't actually see that there is a driveway in the hedge but there is, I don't indicate and slow down giving you plenty of notice of my intentions just to wind you up or slow you down, oh and also the reason there are two solid white lines which means no overtaking is because there is a significant hidden dip and I don't appreciate turning out of my drive on the road only to be faced by two cars side by side heading towards to me when there should only be one on the opposite carriageway :incazzato:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Whoa....So now there is hostility on this post.
> 
> Geez, it appears nobody can say anything on this forum without this sort of thing happening.
> 
> ...


If you read that as angry thats not my issue, thats your interpretation issues.... Not everyone here is a _sycophant. _


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> If you read that as angry thats not my issue, thats your interpretation issues.... Not everyone here is a _sycophant. _


Yes, that's me a sycophant. Bit extreme considering you don't know me.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If you read that as angry thats not my issue, thats your interpretation issues.... Not everyone here is a _sycophant. _


 

Some people just breathing annoys me


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> Some people just breathing annoys me


lol you lurker, get back to being a trouble maker :hand:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Yes, that's me a sycophant. Bit extreme considering you don't know me.


omg lol ... Did I call you one? I said not everyone here is one... so just cos I aint rimming you in a post doesnt mean its hostile..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lol you lurker, get back to being a trouble maker :hand:


Outta practice , need a refreher course, how you fixed


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Whoa....So now there is hostility on this post.


That's not hostility...that's Waterlily.

You have to appreciate this is a girl raised by kangaroos in the Bush.When found she spoke no English and was naked except for a strategically placed Fosters Beer label.

It took four years to teach her how to walk...previous to this she hopped everywhere and was difficult to catch.Luckily somebody found she would freeze when confronted by car headlights otherwise they'd never have recaptured her.

She was raised to womanhood by nuns which always confused her...she thought they were penguins,hence her signature on here. :001_rolleyes:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> That's not hostility...that's Waterlily.
> 
> You have to appreciate this is a girl raised by kangaroos in the Bush.When found she spoke no English and was naked except for a strategically placed Fosters Beer label.
> 
> ...


haha eff off noodle


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> omg lol ... Did I call you one? I said not everyone here is one... so just cos I aint rimming you in a post doesnt mean its hostile..


Then why say the word? 

Thought we were having a discussion. I'm sorry if my comment got to you which obviously it did for you to put a reply like that to begin with.

Let's drop this now. -Sigh-


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

poohdog said:


> That's not hostility...that's Waterlily.
> 
> You have to appreciate this is a girl raised by kangaroos in the Bush.When found she spoke no English and was naked except for a strategically placed Fosters Beer label.
> 
> ...


Hahaha.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

poohdog said:


> That's not hostility...that's Waterlily.
> 
> You have to appreciate this is a girl raised by kangaroos in the Bush.When found she spoke no English and was naked except for a strategically placed Fosters Beer label.
> 
> ...


that really made me laff!
And reminded me of why I liked it so much on here!
It was the good old days


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

poohdog said:


> That's not hostility...that's Waterlily.
> 
> You have to appreciate this is a girl raised by kangaroos in the Bush.When found she spoke no English and was naked except for a strategically placed Fosters Beer label.
> 
> ...


pooh is a genius.....(I hope never I get inot his radar)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> Then why say the word?
> 
> Thought we were having a discussion. I'm sorry if my comment got to you which obviously it did for you to put a reply like that to begin with.
> 
> Let's drop this now. -Sigh-


You are the one all up in arms cos someone else dare post to your lame comment about recycling cigg butts, Ive no issue here, you seem to tho lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> You are the one all up in arms cos someone else dare post to your lame comment about recycling cigg butts, Ive no issue here, you seem to tho lol.


No, it appears you are the one reading it wrong. I admitted to being a litter person and comments were pouring in so I assumed a discussion was starting

I'm sorry for even commenting.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

People that dont read, what you actually say...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

And Vise Versa.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

From previous experience, I can attest that one should ideally NOT mess with Ironlilly, I mean Waterlily....
Heed this wisdom, my child.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> People that dont read, what you actually say...


People that dont understand what you say 
and those lacking a sense of humour, if they do understand what you say!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> From previous experience, I can attest that one should ideally NOT mess with Ironlilly, I mean Waterlily....
> Heed this wisdom, my child.


I'm not 'Messing' with her?


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> From previous experience, I can attest that one should ideally NOT mess with Ironlilly, I mean Waterlily....
> Heed this wisdom, my child.


Nah she's a pussy cat really!

A bloody big one who aint fed for weeks


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


>


oh dear!
things have altered whilst ive been away!
being force fed prozac not are we as well as the popcorn


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> I'm not 'Messing' with her?


Twas just a joke, said in jest, a manner of speaking.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Twas just a joke, said in jest, a manner of speaking.....


I guess this has been the whole problem then? It's hard to know when someone is being serious, sarcastic or damn right a pain. It's easy to take comments out of context on the internet but from what WL said on the first reply, it did truly appear I had cheesed her off.

Never mind. I clearly have now as she's unfriended me.

-Moving on from this subject-


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Being asked pointless questions :001_tongue:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Being asked pointless questions :001_tongue:


I like pointless questions. Those have the right to not answer if they don't want to.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> I guess this has been the whole problem then? It's hard to know when someone is being serious, sarcastic or damn right a pain. It's easy to take comments out of context on the internet but from what WL said on the first reply, it did truly appear I had cheesed her off.
> 
> *Never mind. I clearly have now as she's unfriended me.*-Moving on from this subject-


 That's a bit childish actually. Then she must have been cheesed off.... I dunno. Some people are like that: they get annoyed and then pretend they are not annoyed when actually they are annoyed ..I can't keep up. .....AND so on....... Yup. let's move on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> That's a bit childish actually. Then she must have been cheesed off.... I dunno. Some people are like that: they get annoyed and then pretend they are not annoyed when actually they are annoyed ..I can't keep up. .....AND so on....... Yup. let's move on.


I thought we got along back from some threads ago. I can't be bothered to keep apologising to everyone on here. Clearly people dislike me and if they do then don't speak to me.

I was only going on about topic because I thought a discussion had happened...Never mind. You can't win with everyone.

Anyway, what annoys you? Hahahaha.


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

DT said:


> Some people just breathing annoys me


OMG! Sorry DT!

[holds breath]


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Receiving pm's from members on here trying to guage my feelings towards other members  

Ermmmmmm............ I hate people who dont thank you for holding doors for them, and when people barge into you and dont apologise. I swear when im further aloong theyre going to get bump slapped


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> That's a bit childish actually. Then she must have been cheesed off.... I dunno. Some people are like that: they get annoyed and then pretend they are not annoyed when actually they are annoyed ..I can't keep up. .....AND so on....... Yup. let's move on.


I dont keep people on my list that cant take a joke.. simple really. My profiles private people post things between friends, if someones butthurt for being removed when (i) dont even know them anyway.. then (lol) ..... And yes I got yours, and laughed


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Other people wanting the last word!
not that reallllly annoys me


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

DT said:


> Other people wanting the last word!
> not that reallllly annoys me


as if


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> I dont keep people on my list that cant take a joke.. simple really. And yes I got yours, and laughed


did I survive the lastest cull mrs


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Boadicea1 said:


> I thought we got along back from some threads ago. I can't be bothered to keep apologising to everyone on here. Clearly people dislike me and if they do then don't speak to me.
> 
> I was only going on about topic because I thought a discussion had happened...Never mind. You can't win with everyone.
> 
> Anyway, what annoys you? Hahahaha.


You seem to confuse yourself lol you wanted a discussion yet someone posts a reply you say" are we still going on about this" ... ya :hand:

and im going to sit with lav now and steal her beer, this is boring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> You seem to confuse yourself lol you wanted a discussion yet someone posts a reply you say" are we still going on about this" ... ya :hand:
> 
> and im going to sit with lav now and steal her beer, this is boring.


I said that when they were still saying I was a litterer when I had already admitted it.

Yes, this is boring too.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> I dont keep people on my list that cant take a joke.. simple really. And yes I got yours, and laughed


screwed - am sooooooooo screwed x


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> screwed - am sooooooooo screwed x


 Well, I never even made it on the list in the first place.......


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, I never even made it on the list in the first place.......


you never asked


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

koekemakranka said:


> Well, I never even made it on the list in the first place.......


dont think thats a bad thing - she cant make you sore this way!! eeeeeep


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> dont think thats a bad thing - she cant make you sore this way!! eeeeeep


If ya cant take the dildo.. dont bend over haha


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd like to add to my list - 

Those people that bumble along a busy street like their legs have been tied together, and then with no warning STOP! Why???? Its so annoying, all that huffing and tutting I am then forced to do just adds to my fast developing frown lines.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> I'd like to add to my list -
> 
> Those people that bumble along a busy street like their legs have been tied together, and then with no warning STOP! Why???? Its so annoying, all that huffing and tutting I am then forced to do just adds to my fast developing frown lines.


Oh god this!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> If ya cant take the dildo.. dont bend over haha


FGS I was only putting my shoes on!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> you never asked


Wouldn't dare...I fear rejection too much


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Wouldn't dare...I fear rejection too much


Im not a monster lol :crying: wtf


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If ya cant take the dildo.. dont bend over haha


the double ender was too much :001_tt1:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> the double ender was too much :001_tt1:


Call me Mrs Fister :001_tt1:   :blush: :huh:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> the double ender was too much :001_tt1:


at least you were expecting that - its a hell of a shock when it hits ya when you are popping your lofas on!!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearthisstraponwhenwaterlilyisaround said:


> at least you were expecting that - its a hell of a shock when it hits ya when you are popping your lofas on!!


Wtf do you expect with that username


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> If ya cant take the dildo.. dont bend over haha


Anyone wanna borrow the KL jelly


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

doh!! wondered where I was going wrong!! darn user name dropping me in it everytime!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> the double ender was too much :001_tt1:


You were not meant to swallow it!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> You were not meant to swallow it!


you dont swallow ? :nonod:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I do :smile5:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

People that SPIT :wink:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I do :smile5:


omgz you perv     :001_tongue:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> you dont swallow ? :nonod:





reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I do :smile5:


Too much information for my decicate ears


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tincan said:


> People that SPIT :wink:


lmfao


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tincan said:


> People that SPIT :wink:


sometimes you have too
specially if you hang around with that waterlily, lav and that shouldnotwearjods


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> lmfao


just wondering meself if that were a bit of perfect timing or intentional


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> omgz you perv     :001_tongue:


no just cant stand it everywhere else, my OCD wont alow it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> sometimes you have too
> specially if you hang around with that waterlily, lav and that shouldnotwearjods


Spotted your halo... its down below lol


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> no just cant stand it everywhere else, my OCD wont alow it


lol that was funny :lol:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I see we are getting dirty again 
















YES!!!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::ihih:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Timing is everything  
intention indeedy it was ..... pack of deviants :tongue::ciappa:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

What annoys you the most about people...



































when they do this to a thread


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DT said:


> Some people just breathing annoys me


I dumped a fella once because the sound of his breathing did me head in!!!  



Waterlily said:


> omg lol ... Did I call you one? I said not everyone here is one... so just cos I aint rimming you in a post doesnt mean its hostile..


*DON'T MENTION RIMMING........................*

_*Moggybaby quickly runs over and covers Simples ears.........*_

Jeez Lils, you know what she's like when she starts.............. 

  



reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> screwed - am sooooooooo screwed x


Always someone who likes to brag ain't there........ 



DT said:


> You were not meant to swallow it!





Waterlily said:


> you dont swallow ? :nonod:


What's the difference between lust & love?

Spitting & swallowing!!!! :lol:

.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

suzy93074 said:


> I see we are getting dirty again
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil::ihih:


wondered where you was!

Thought maybe you were off er 'practising'


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Im not a monster lol :crying: wtf


 I remember good ole times that
i did not know ya wombat, dearie, and ya nearly bit my heed off...:wink:

and think off .. i left that forum to do some work!!!!!

oh,...just leave ya for one hour and all screwed up!!!

(cheeky howls inconsolably)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I dumped a fella once because the sound of his breathing did me head in!!!
> 
> *DON'T MENTION RIMMING........................*
> 
> ...


lol the shameful thing is, last time someone posted a rimmer thingo off a show I didnt know what it was :aussieflag: so took it all wrong :blush:   I blame SS


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> I remember good ole times that
> i did not know ya wombat, dearie, and ya nearly bit my heed off...:wink:
> 
> and think off .. i left that forum to do some work!!!!!
> ...


Good old times, when a prick came between mates


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> lol the shameful thing is, last time someone posted a rimmer thingo off a show I didnt know what it was :aussieflag: so took it all wrong :blush:   I blame SS


Well!!! I dont know what it is :blush::blush:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Well!!! I dont know what it is :blush::blush:


google then images, or vids then safe search off    ..uh actually... dont........and sue lol. ya knob.. not thattt rimming the other one some rimmer show ? lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> Good old times, when a prick came between mates


but since then I am pussyfooting round ya......and neva turn my back...:nonod:

(_cheeky ducks under nearest rock... case Lily threw another yet boomerang r..what looked initially as it was pink boomerang..._


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> but since then I am pussyfooting round ya......and neva turn my back...:nonod:
> 
> (_cheeky ducks under nearest rock... case Lily threw another yet boomerang r..what looked initially as it was pink boomerang..._


lmfao,, you are not :hand:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Well!!! I dont know what it is :blush::blush:


This is the 'official' Rimmer that Simples has the hots for...... 










HOWEVER................. She also likes the rude version too  but I can't post it here in General Chat. If we just pop over to the VIP Lounge..... Oh, wait.... we can't. Because we don't fecking have one!!!!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I just googled it :ciappa::001_tt2:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

DT said:


> wondered where you was!
> 
> Thought maybe you were off er 'practising'


Oh god no! thank god I will be under anthestetic this time !! - mind you sometimes I wish I was all the time! PMSL :scared::laugh::laugh:

Dont tell my OH that though! :001_tt1:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh and FAO "shouldnt wear Joggers" 















































Hello :ciappa::ciappa::dita::dita:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

suewhite said:


> I just googled it :ciappa::001_tt2:


Niceeee arrrrsee keep turning for me sugar :drool:


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh and FAO "shouldnt wear Joggers"
> 
> Hello :ciappa::ciappa::dita::dita:


mois mois kiss kiss to you too hun................................

:thumbup:


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> I just googled it :001_tt2:


So we see........... 

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Stop making me laugh!! im supposed to be working!!!!:hand::hand:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Wtf Broadicea deleted her acc... was that my fault?  I never meant to upset her geez, its a forum... uh... *hides.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Wtf Broadicea deleted her acc... was that my fault?  I never meant to upset her geez, its a forum... uh... *hides.


oh hell if you cant take a bit of ribbing (or is that rimming!!) and get over yourself a bit then tadaaaaa x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> oh hell if you cant take a bit of ribbing (or is that rimming!!) and get over yourself a bit then tadaaaaa x


True... I just hope she doesnt think the last few pages are about her lol


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> True... I just hope she doesnt think the last few pages are about her lol


well if she does just goes to show maybe the ego is a bit on the big side - as we know its all been about 
*ME ME ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEE*


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> well if she does just goes to show maybe the ego is a bit on the big side - as we know its all been about
> *ME ME ME ME ME ME MEEEEEEEE*


No its all about *DT DT DT *


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> No its all about *DT DT DT *


Wheres bordie, when you need a good rimmer anyway


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> Wheres bordie, when you need a good rimmer anyway


has the old dog gone missing again


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

:hand::hand::hand:..... WL wot you gone n dun now lol..... 

av-a-go-yer-mug ....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> So we see...........
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


hahaha I just got this... finally... her tongue loooool :lol: god Sue you so dirty 



tincan said:


> :hand::hand::hand:..... WL wot you gone n dun now lol.....
> 
> av-a-go-yer-mug ....


No idea tbh :blush:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

DT said:


> has the old dog gone missing again


He must be downunder :001_tongue:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Without saying too much just..whoop whoop


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

No stay silent ..... somethings obviously tickled your fancy missus


----------

